# Timmins Ontario - Holder c500



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

Any one can give me info on this machine, 
What to look for
What can go wrong with them 
How to.... 
Any advise, this is a 1989 

Thnx


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-vehicle-for-residentials.77190/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/holder-pto-problem.172525/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/1988-holder-c500.123127/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/municipal-sidewalk-tractors.118583/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

With a few attachments at least a blade and a blower well over $100K. They are diesel and hydro stat with high and low, pto, 4x4, similar to a trackless or any of them sidewalk machines on rubber.

If it had a spreader on it I would say rust would be your biggest issue you may have with it. I think the C 500 has the seat in the back for a shovel man.


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello every one, well I bought this tractor and after a few month of work I am almost done, I re did the floor, I re did all of the electrical, fixed the pre heater, installed all new lights. all wiring is new, re did new steering cylinder, replaced all filters, and now I need your help, the machine is standard with a clutch High Low gear and 4 speed, so 8 total gears. what type of oil do I use for the trany what type of oil for the axle i am thinking 80/90 gear oil, and does any one know how to fill the front dif, I did find the fill Hole for the back dif, but cannot find the front dif fill hole their is a viewing glass for the front and rear dif... P.S I paid $4800 Canadian and after all is done I am up at $6000.00 plus not counting the hours i work on it but to me that is half the fun lol. any one has an operating manual. thank you.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought Holders were hydro static like Trackless machines ?


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

Well this machine has a lever on the right
Reverse low and high
On the left side a lever with 1,2,3,4 gear and a clutch on your left foot side, throttle on right with brake pedal just beside the fuel pedal. 
That is why I say it is standard, maybe I am wrong it may be hydrostatic but why a clutch
As I said I do not have a operator manual, 
If any one can help, thank you. I believe the machine would be a 1988-89....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Clutch is for engaing pto implements.
Its probably a hydraulic pto engagement and you should depress clutch when starting.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Try this

https://www.max-holder.com/uploads/tx_bfactordokumente/Betriebsanleitung_C_Reihe_04_en.pdf


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

The PTO on on the left hand side almost under the seat, its manual pull out and up it engages the front PTO, push in and down and it's the rear PTO engage the PTO shaft goes into the trany I guess...

Thank you for the link but that machine is the wrong model that link was for a C250 and C 350, I have a C 500


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

The very last picture that lever is to engage the PTO, lever under the left hand side of the seat is to choose from or rear PTO

Thank you for all your comment and help, I will read all of them, we are all brainstorming, and once I get a hold of the dealership i will let you know what I find, never know it may help some one else


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I read that the older c 55 had 8 gears forward and 4 reverse . It also said the newer c 500 around 1988 - 89 was hydrostatic . Just trying to help you figure your machine out . Keep the pics coming . Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Hard to find decent info on older Holder machines , not sure why ?


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

I found the answer's this dealer is cosed for the week end due to inventory but he still took the time to anser my question in an e mail 

here is what he said 
"
Good morning 
Here are some parts diagrams of fill and drain plugs on the C500 tractor. All gearboxes and axles take 80/90 weight gear oil. 
First picture is the front gearbox, under the cab. The fill for this gearbox is located under the driver’s seat. This gearbox has two drains. The primary drain is at the bottom of the gearbox between the front arms.
The second picture is of the back half of the front gearbox. The secondary drain is located in the access plate under the tractor. This gearbox takes 7 liters of oil to fill. The three plugs in the picture are access points for the shift forks inside the transmission and have nothing to do with fill or drain oil.
The third picture is of the PTO gear box bolted on to the engine. Its drain plug is at the bottom at the articulation housing. The fill plug is on the left-hand side at the actuation bar for the PTO clutch. This gearbox takes 12 liters.
The fourth picture is the rear axles. The fill plug is at the top behind the tire. The drain is located inside the axle under the engine. They take 1 liter each.
The last picture is of the front axles. The drain and fill plugs are behind the tire. They take 1/3 of a liter each. 
Hope this helps .


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

and Shawzer you would be right 8 forward gears 4 low and 4 high and I believe the reverse would have 4 gears. 
to snow blow you have to rev the motor has much as you can, this will make the PTO shaft turn as fast as it can, than you choose the gear speed in accordance with how much snow you have, the more snow the slower you must move in order to give the auger a chance to "eat " that snow....


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

I am not sure if the file uploaded so here are picture, hope it can help someone


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

Oops not very good with these pictures 
Sorry.


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

4th picture


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

4th picture


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

4th picture,


----------



## ArticBob (Jul 17, 2019)

5th picture last one, sorry for all the post.... but I finally figured it out lol


----------

